# Pictures of mia's Kittens



## AbyssinianLover (Oct 25, 2008)

So here are some pictures of my new cat mia's little 6 kitten litter. 2 females and 4 males. They are a week and 3 day's old today.


----------



## katlover13 (Apr 15, 2008)

They are so cute! Where did that little gray one come from?


----------



## AbyssinianLover (Oct 25, 2008)

He get's it from his mom mia


----------



## katlover13 (Apr 15, 2008)

Oh, she is pretty! I will take the gray one, please. :lol:


----------



## seashell (Dec 5, 2003)

Oh what a pretty moma cat :luv And the kittens are adorable of course.

seashell


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

It looks like some of the kittens may turn out to be color-pointed. Of course, I may be wrong, but that one kitten with the grayish ear looks a lot like my friend's kitten, who was born white, and grew up and developed the most beautiful color-point markings!

Either way, they are all lovely babes! I would love to see even more pics!


----------



## AbyssinianLover (Oct 25, 2008)

lol he's a sweet but funny guy i always love watching them paw each other to get at a nipple i can sit all day in the room and watch them.


----------



## AbyssinianLover (Oct 25, 2008)

thank you for a first time mom she is great. Before she liked sitting on them and not wanting to feed them alot but now she's getting alot better and they all have very full bellies.


----------



## AbyssinianLover (Oct 25, 2008)

With peekaboo and coconut they've got grey ear's and the grey tails so hopefully that is all the grey they will be getting. Tiny, spot and stripe(only their names for now until someone changes their names) are the tabby, spot has a couple of dark spot's on the top of his head, and strpe has two light spot's on his head and a light little line almost in the middle back of his head. It will be very interesting to see how stripe's colorings develop specially with that stripe on his head.


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

Don't be surprised if the kittens with grey ears/tails start getting grey feet and faces as well. The hairs are temperature dependent, so all of the "colder" areas will darken (if they are truly colorpoint that is). But my friend's kitten, that I mentioned before, started out exactly like this. White, then greying of the ears and tail. As he got older, his colored points became more defined. He is a very handsome kitty now!

The other white kits, with the random grey markings might be opposite- the grey could disappear! Nito had some grey spots on his head when he was very little. They have since gone away.


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

RachandNito said:


> It looks like some of the kittens may turn out to be color-pointed. Of course, I may be wrong, but that one kitten with the grayish ear looks a lot like my friend's kitten, who was born white, and grew up and developed the most beautiful color-point markings!
> 
> Either way, they are all lovely babes! I would love to see even more pics!


I agree, at least two of the kittens looks like a colorpoint. Probably seal points since they got color on the ears in such an early age.


----------



## AbyssinianLover (Oct 25, 2008)

I kind of hope so but i don't mind either way they are all still cuties.


----------

